# Updated fish pics



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Took some more recent shots of my 29g fishes today. They are definitely growing! I think the Blue Gouramis are twice the size now from when I got them. The Otos have grown too and the Cherry Barbs have gotten really red! Only a couple of them had colour when I got them but now they have all turned a deep dark red which looks really nice.

Blue Gouramis have gotten big and fat.









And their colour is really turning out nicely.









Just for fun, I took a 100% crop of one the pics to show the scales.









Here's the chubby Oto taking a break.









And the cherry barbs.


















Blending in with the Roseafolia









The BN Plecos were behind the DW so I couldn't take pics of them. I'll take pics of them once they're out but they are looking great too.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Come take pictures of my fish! My pictures suck.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Where are you located, maybe I'll drop by with my bag of camera gear one day.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bayview and Eglinton. Maybe I can trade some clippings for some photos some day


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

were did u get such nice ottos?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Bayview and Eglinton. Maybe I can trade some clippings for some photos some day


Clippings eh? That gives me more of an incentive. 



fishlover93 said:


> were did u get such nice ottos?


Surprisingly, Big Al's and Wal Mart! Big Al's was a skinny tiny Oto though. It was hungry when I got it home. But I was impressed with the Wal Mart in Richmond Hill. It was twice the size and half the price of BA. It was quite healthy. The puny one from BA is the same size as that one now though.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://gunnerx.ca/pics/aqua/P5038138.jpg

This is grossly obese to the point of it being dangerous to the fish.

Big and fat - to the extreme.

You need to thin them out

you really dont want any more fat than this

http://www.gymkh.cz/image/200409211409_17_trichogaster_trichopterus.jpg

the chubby tummy on your female is because she is holding eggs. I'm referring to the fat on her sides and back


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I feed them twice a day and not that much either. I guess I should cut it down to one? Here are some more pics.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your pics with us, I really love looking at them, it's like looking through a book


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

wow, great pics! makes me realize that my next investment needs to be a decent camera!
i'm sure you've said before, but what kind are you using?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

just reduce the fat in their diet


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

wow.... amazing pictures.


----------

